# Killer drill at an awesome price. WINNING !



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

About the only thing I like on a Dewault drill is the ratching chuck.
I've had bad luck with the triggers, brushes and batterys. 
The one with the hammer feature I bought broke the first time I used it just drilling with a 3/8 masonry bit. 
Go on Amazon.com look up drills with the same spec. then look at the bottom of the listings to read consumers reports from people that have bought the same drill.
Then go on CPO.com to see if you can get a better price.


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

Joe, 
You probably had a lemon. Over 80% rated this thing 5-stars. 
That's plenty good enough for me. I'm not a pro. 
This thing is a beast compared to a consumer level 9V drill

http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DC725KA-18-Volt-Cordless-Compact/dp/B000X1S0LC


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I can see how you feel that way after using such a light duty drill in the past but there's better ones out there.

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-BHP452...f=sr_1_21?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1333775528&sr=1-21


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

We have about 6 dewalt screw guns that are now 15 years old, never serviced and still going. That is not to say that those older units (with heavier duty internals) are still being made the same way today.

We have about 8 cordless dewalts (approx 10 years old) with 50% of them requiring 1 trip to repair service, during that time period. The other 50% have had no service = and all are currently going strong.

The above tools all get heavy, regular use (not the average 1 dozen times a year, that most DIYers and Hobbiests make use of some tools).

Thats my 2 cents, and my personal experience.


Now, I cannot say that Dewalt won't do what many power tool companies have done, and continue to do; Which is to go to cheaper internal parts to reduce cost and increase profits. Which make servicing (repairing) them a waste time and money. 
Many modern tools are getting to the point where they are essentially designed to be throw-away units, if something goes wrong.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure if yours was a kit, or if that model number is even correct. For those who already have the 18v batteries, The dcd775 hammer drill (Dewalt) can be purchased new on ebay for $64.95 all day long. We have had reasonably good luck with Dewalt drills. The triggers do tend to go out early, and at about $60 a pop, are not worth replacing. We also found many people who had clutch issues with the 3 speed models.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dewalt cordless gear is notorious for the batteries dying much quicker than other brands. makita and bosch are the two brands that have performed flawlessly for me.

ive owned a makita 18v nicad drill which lasted 3 years seeing heavy use. a milwaukee 18v lith ion that the clutch broke 4 months after i bought it under light use and not long after the batteries hardly held the charge not to mention ive used the same model elsewhere which had teh same problem. my first bosch impact driver lasted 4 1/2 years before the batteries finally died.. my current impact is both the 18v bosch nicad thats just over two years old and still going strong, a 18v lith ion drill and impact from bosch only complaint is the stupid toolbag, id prefere a case.. had a rigid 12 v drill that one battery wouldnt hold a charge after about 20 charges.. also have 18v lith ion rigid hammer drill that has one questionable battery after a year.. also had a 12 v nicad dewalt that couldnt sink a 2 " drywall screw BRAND NEW into framing lumber.. sold that pretty quick

one of the gc's i used to work for bought a cordless dewalt hammer drill that had the clutch break on it the first time we went to use it on hammer mode.. another contractor had to buy new batteries every 6 months for his dewalt tools then switched to milwuakee lith ion with no issues

i know ive already bashed dewalt quite a bit but find too much of their stuff doesnt perform up to the standards it should.. what i laugh at and question their reps about is how they brag that "they they have just come out with the latest revolution in tools" when makita and milwaukee released lithium ion batteries, dewalt came out with their 36 v line.. all they did was make a battery twice the size of their 18 nicad. and it weighed a ton.. then 3 years after that they finally released their "NANO TECH" what they called lith ion and it had issues, they had to redesign it twice before they actually worked... now festool, makita and milwaukee have brushless gear.. dewalt is working on making theirs


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

For someone that only uses a drill once a year, I'd seriously recommend a *CORDED* drill. 

WAY cheaper and no battery to worry about.

DM


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Considering how infrequently you say you use a drill, I'd be concerned about the batteries. NiCad batteries are inferior to lithium in every way (no offense - we all had to use NiCad before lithium arrived on the scene), so you should make a point to use the drill more often. Periodic charge/discharge cycles will keep the battery happy.


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

Jay 78 said:


> Considering how infrequently you say you use a drill, I'd be concerned about the batteries. NiCad batteries are inferior to lithium in every way (no offense - we all had to use NiCad before lithium arrived on the scene), so you should make a point to use the drill more often. Periodic charge/discharge cycles will keep the battery happy.


Thanks for the tip. I will throw the battery onto a charger every once in a while. I did look for a corded, but then decided to go cordless. Never know when that comes in handy (Like in my garage without an electrical box)

Again, for $130, this is more than enough drill for me. And it lands in a good price point. I can sell this drill right now, and get most of my money back.


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

Damm, this was a great deal!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_874wt_1397


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

tips, learn to drill slow. many times when you just start drilling fast the bit doesn't bite as gd in the material and the heat generated just serves to dull your bit.


Accessories, just buy them as needed. don't go for the "450 piece accessory kits" buy quality bits and research a bit before you buy to make sure you are getting the best bit for your project.

just to throw my 2 cents in, I really like my Hitachi cordless tools.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

bbo said:


> tips, learn to drill slow. many times when you just start drilling fast the bit doesn't bite as gd in the material and the heat generated just serves to dull your bit.
> 
> 
> Accessories, just buy them as needed. don't go for the "450 piece accessory kits" buy quality bits and research a bit before you buy to make sure you are getting the best bit for your project.
> ...



if your drilling through metal or really really dense woods like hardwood or engineered lumber yes... but if its just framing lumber or softwood.. full speed ahead


----------



## Mathlete (Nov 3, 2011)

I like to drill slow, just to feel the control. If you go full throttle, it's easier to slip off the surface, ruin the surface, errant drill, etc. 

Slow and steady controlled start, then full speed ahead once you're in the groove.


----------

